# Baked Apple Pancake



## jet (Nov 23, 2007)

*Baked Apple Upside-Down Pancake*​
1 T margarine
1 apple (cut in thin wedges)
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup flour
2 eggs
4 t Splenda
1/4 t vanilla
1 t cinnamon
vanilla yogurt (optional)

Preheat oven to 450 deg F.
Put margarine into 8" CI and place in oven until margarine melts.
Mix milk, flour, eggs, Splenda, vanilla and cinnamon.
Layer apple slices in CI and bake for 2 minutes.
Pour batter over apples and bake for 15 minutes.
Remove from oven and allow to cool in CI for a couple minutes.
Invert pancake on to a plate and top with yogurt and additional cinnamon, or topping of your choice.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 23, 2007)

This sounds good! I have two questions - #1 - if I don't use splenda how much sugar would that be? #2 - what is a CI?


----------



## jet (Nov 23, 2007)

Michelemarie said:


> This sounds good! I have two questions - #1 - if I don't use splenda how much sugar would that be? #2 - what is a CI?



According to the manufacturer, the conversion from sugar to Splenda is 1:1.  In my limited experience, Splenda is more potent than sugar.  I have not settled on the proper ratio, but right now I am working with a 1 : .75 (which would give 5 1/3 teaspoons sugar).
CI = Cast Iron


----------



## lulu (Nov 23, 2007)

OOh, it sounds lovely!


----------



## QSis (Nov 23, 2007)

I've printed this out, but what does CI stand for?

Edited to say "nevermind".  Just saw the answer.

Lee


----------



## redkitty (Nov 23, 2007)

mmmmm.....yummy!  I wanna try this!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 23, 2007)

jet said:


> According to the manufacturer, the conversion from sugar to Splenda is 1:1. In my limited experience, Splenda is more potent than sugar. I have not settled on the proper ratio, but right now I am working with a 1 : .75 (which would give 5 1/3 teaspoons sugar).
> CI = Cast Iron


 
Thanks Jet - this could be made tomorrow morning! Can't wait!


----------



## jet (Nov 26, 2007)

Michelemarie said:


> Sounds great Jet! The upside down apple pancake was great. I used a 1:1 ratio splenda vs. sugar - so 4 teaspoons of sugar.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------

